# Mojacar, Antonio´s, anyone know?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, Hearing about the fires made me wonder if anyone is around Mojacar and if so can you tell us whether Antonio´s, just off the new roundabout at the south western end of town on the beach near the old tower is OK. He is a nice chap and his restaurant is very motorhome friendly so we are worried about him, Regards, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mojacar*

Don't think anyone is interested,

Posted yesterday

Think they are all discussing the price of dishcloths or something similar!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I am not in Spain at the mpoment so dont know. However for those that are not familier with Antonio. He has a bar just a couple of Kms west of Mojacar and allows motorhomes to park free in his parking area. He will tell you you are not made to spend money in his bar but of course some do have a cool beer and I guess that helps him and Lousia. The location is just off a small roundabout before a golf course and there is an old tower on the beach. Do not park at the tower as the police will have you fined but drive to the bar about 100metres and park near to it with no probems.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am sure someone who posts here will be down that way and will eventually let us know, Alan.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

It is a top place to stay, (if a little bumpy getting to it!) I hope he's all right. The bar is a fair way from any vegitation though, so they should be.

Apparently, if you are a good looking guy and want to stay on your own late for a drink you will even be offered "extras" if you're lucky, open minded and bat for the right team! 8O


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

¿Que?


----------



## moostache (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, was in Mojacar yesterday, the fire did not get down to the coast. So your friend will be fine, unless he owned a house in the hills toward Mojaca pueblo, the fires were pretty devastating around and above there and further inland. AP7 is carrying no smoking signs.....it is hot and dry and there is a high risk of further fires.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anybody know if Antonio and his motorhome friendly parking and bar are still there for 2010.
We're heading down to Almeria next week and really don't know where to stay, so this could give us a good chance to check the area out.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

My friends Malc and linda who are members Maclin on here have been down there recently and when I met upwith them 2 weeks ago they told me that he has been told he does not own the land outside the cafe so no motorhomes.I am not at home right now but I think i have the tel no so if I have I will post it on here in the next two days so you can call and check There will be another option somewhere i.m sure. Because La Marina has been moved on so often many vans are now using the mercadona car park at Punta Prima, there was at least 30 there yesterday also behind the market at La Mata 5 there today I noticed


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

As promised tel No's for Antonio's cafe 
Its called Macenas either he or Luisa will answer the phone so just ask
"es possible parking auto caravana aqui cafe "(pronounced akee) they will then tel you the situation (they speak english)
Tel (0034) 647525646 or 647525645

There is a car park at the east end of Almeria town where many people park. Also Cabo de Gata village is good. I can give Lat & Long for these if its any help.

He likes both men and women and is not backward in asking me to take nice slim Spanish women down to meet him


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

I can confirm there are lots of Motorhomes currently on that part of the beach by Antonios bar (Playa Macenas) it is a very popular spot this time of year and he gets many repeat motorhomers, took the dog down there yesterday and there are about 15 vans down there. A nice spot and the Guardia seem to leave everyone alone.

Only one problem, if there is very heavy rain, part of the rd washes away and you can get stuck there, although Antonio has a friend with a mini digger who puts the road back when the rain stops!!


----------

